# Keto Coconut Cheesecake



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 20, 2022)

I been a busy little beaver today.  Made Jeff's 

 jcam222
 Keto Coconut Cheesecake.  I don't have his talent to make things pretty but going to taste good.  I made the crust from pecans.  I better freeze some of it before I eat it all!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 20, 2022)

That looks great Brian! Jeff puts out some amazing looking stuff and that's right up there with it!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 20, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I been a busy little beaver today.  Made Jeff's
> 
> jcam222
> Keto Coconut Cheesecake.  I don't have his talent to make things pretty but going to taste good.  I made the crust from pecans.  I better freeze some of it before I eat it all!
> ...


You nailed it Brian! Looking forward to your thoughts on the flavor. Did you use coconut or vanilla extract in the filling?


----------



## motocrash (Jan 20, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I don't have his talent to make things pretty but going to taste good.


It looks plenty pretty enough for me to eat! Great job man.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 21, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> You nailed it Brian! Looking forward to your thoughts on the flavor. Did you use coconut or vanilla extract in the filling?


It is really good.  I used vanilla which could taste.  Thought about adding some coconut but decided not to.  It is pretty rich.  I could hardly finish that piece.  I used the KitchenAid and could not get the lumps out.  Thought they would melt during cook but did not.  Next time will soft in microwave.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> You nailed it Brian! Looking forward to your thoughts on the flavor. Did you use coconut or vanilla extract in the filling?


After this has sat for couple days really tasting good.  Is it wrong to eat cheesecake for breakfast?


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 22, 2022)

I think that looks incredible! Man that had to be tasty! Great job!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> It is really good.  I used vanilla which could taste.  Thought about adding some coconut but decided not to.  It is pretty rich.  I could hardly finish that piece.  I used the KitchenAid and could not get the lumps out.  Thought they would melt during cook but did not.  Next time will soft in microwave.


That really looks good!
Do you have an immersion blender? When I do cheesecake the cream cheese doesn't break down completely with the stand mixer, either, even when warmed to room temp.
After I've mixed as much as possible I use an immersion blender to break up the leftover pieces. Works great.
What sort of pan are you using? Mine never look that perfect LOL!


----------

